# The Consequences of Goat Porn



## themrslove (Feb 10, 2011)

This is a safe space.  I can admit it here.  I'm an addict.  
This site...it enables my addiction.  The pictures...the stories...the little babies bouncing around!  It is all fodder for my problem.  All this 'goat porn' has caused this to happen:















Isn't he cute?!  Why yes, yes he is.  Um, did I need him?  Nooo...but did that stop me from snagging DH, hopping in my car, driving 2 hours, getting lost, and spending more money than I should on the second buckling I have splurged on this year??  No.  I have no will power.  
For our small herd of 4 does, we now have 3 bucks to *ahem* accommodate them.
But I love him!  Hope you enjoyed the pictures of him!  

Oh, and his name is Rooster.  Rooster Cogburn.  

Oh again, keep enabling me.    Goaties are the cutest thing that has ever happened to me.


----------



## helmstead (Feb 10, 2011)




----------



## woodleighcreek (Feb 10, 2011)

That is funny! 

Your little goat is really cute! How old is he?


----------



## themrslove (Feb 10, 2011)

He is 5 weeks.  :bun


----------



## woodleighcreek (Feb 10, 2011)

Awww!  I love goats. To bad they arn't allowed in my neighbourhood.


----------



## themrslove (Feb 10, 2011)

They aren't *technically* allowed in mine, either...but shhhh!  
Our animal control said that as long as no one complains about them, it isn't a problem.  But we are going to move as quickly as we can.  3/4 acre is just not enough!


----------



## Mea (Feb 10, 2011)

Well, gee, if You need More does to keep the boys happy...... i'll bet there are many amoung us that would be Glad to enable...i mean Help...yeah that's the word...Help You out........


----------



## woodleighcreek (Feb 10, 2011)

We had chickens and everyone was fine with them until one day the neighbourhood people called and said, "Were coming to get your coop, we have a court order." so we had to give away our chickens. Then we got bunnies which_ are _allowed.


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 10, 2011)

You make me feel so much better. I thought I was bad with 4 bucks for 12 girls!


----------



## elevan (Feb 10, 2011)




----------



## themrslove (Feb 10, 2011)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> You make me feel so much better. I thought I was bad with 4 bucks for 12 girls!


We are not bad people!  We just give our girls options!  ...yeah...thats it!


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 10, 2011)




----------



## themrslove (Feb 10, 2011)

Mea said:
			
		

> Well, gee, if You need More does to keep the boys happy...... i'll bet there are many amoung us that would be Glad to enable...i mean Help...yeah that's the word...Help You out........


Hope so!  I need some more does!!!


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 10, 2011)

Congrats, he's a cutie pie!


----------



## julieq (Feb 10, 2011)

You just can't have too many bucks to cross out on all those future does!


----------



## elevan (Feb 10, 2011)

I hear ya!  I just committed to my 3rd buck (and I have 4 does!)


----------



## themrslove (Feb 10, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> I hear ya!  I just committed to my 3rd buck (and I have 4 does!)


  I feel much better now!  
My buck hording guilt is subsiding.


----------



## elevan (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm gonna have to build a bigger goat pen!


----------



## AkTomboy (Feb 11, 2011)

:bun Love him!


----------



## Lady Jane (Feb 11, 2011)

He is handsome. Is he a Nigerian Dawrf? If so, I am totally falling in love with that breeds color patterns.


----------



## lilhill (Feb 11, 2011)

He's an adorable little guy!


----------



## chandasue (Feb 11, 2011)

ROFL I'm glad I'm not the only one that refers to it as "goat porn!"



Nice looking lil' guy too!


----------

